# Ennoblements



## NavaBoerFarm

How does one go about making a goat ennobled status? 
I haven't shown but hopefully I can soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I don't know much about Ennoblement's but here's info on ABGA website you can read:
http://www.abga.org/ennoblement.php


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ennoblement is when a goat accumulates either 80 (for ABGA) or 4 for (USBGA) show and/or progeny points. In an ABGA show, 1st through 5th place receives a certain amount of points. 1st place gets 5 points (or something like that), 2nd place gets a smaller amount and so on. If your first place animal goes on to win grand or reserve champion in the drive, he/she then wins more points. 

In ABGA, the sire or dam's kids can also accumulate some of the points for the animal you are trying to get ennobled. For instance, our buck Mr. Rich has 61 progeny points, and 13 individual points, giving him 74 total. He is 6 points away from ennoblement. The goat also needs to be inspected twice by a judge, who will then sign an inspection form. Some of his/her progeny also needs to be inspected. 

For USBGA. Only 4 points are needed. You receive 1 point for grand champion, and 1/2 a point for reserve, and progeny can not contribute to the point earning. 

Hope that helps some?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Thanks to both of you


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

@crossroad boers in your opinion which of the registries is better?

I only have abga so I'm just curious


----------



## HoosierShadow

NavaBoerFarm said:


> @crossroad boers in your opinion which of the registries is better?
> 
> I only have abga so I'm just curious


ABGA is the biggest & most popular registry.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Thanks hoosiershadow

So basically a whole lot of showing will get a good looking goat ennobled? 

Do you have to show them at special abga shows? 
How do you know If you have an animal with previous show points?

Can any percentage boer goat be ennobled or is it only fullblood? 
I imagine it is only available to fullbloods.


----------



## HoosierShadow

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Thanks hoosiershadow
> 
> So basically a whole lot of showing will get a good looking goat ennobled?
> 
> Do you have to show them at special abga shows?
> How do you know If you have an animal with previous show points?
> 
> Can any percentage boer goat be ennobled or is it only fullblood?
> I imagine it is only available to fullbloods.


My kids just do fair shows since they don't have big/fancy show goats, haha, but from what I've gathered reading into it..

Yes, the more you show and place, the more points your goat will get for ennoblement.

Only at ABGA sanctioned shows, so for example, your county fair show wouldn't count unless it specifically says 'ABGA sanctioned' show.
I know for example of 2 fairs in our state last year that had 'sanctioned' shows instead of just regular fair shows.

If your a member of ABGA, I'd think if you log in with your info it should tell you on the animal inquiry? I'm not sure yet, I'm waiting for my son's membership info to get here so we can check that out, but pretty sure I was told that's how you find all the info on these animals. But you have to log in otherwise you just get basic info.

I am pretty sure that percentages can not get ennobled. BUT, they do have something called the Percentage doe of excellence and I think that is for those does who accumulate points.

Again, read their site, they have a lot of information on it there, here is a link from their page as well:
http://www.abga.org/pdfs/ennoblement.pdf


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Thank you for the link and the info it was super helpful
I'm not a member yet I'm waiting to get good show quality kids before registering myself and switching over all the paperwork for my does to my name 
I'm a procrastinator can you tell lol


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree with the others. 

Also, I recommend to check the area's, that you would travel to for shows,. if it is more of ABGA shows in those area's, then, I'd go with that one, if it is the other, I would go with there's. 

I find that ABGA has a lot of shows, I am ABGA all the way.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Thanks Toth! ABGA it is then!! 

Can't wait to start showing


----------



## goatgirl132

Good luck! And have fun


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Thanks goatgirl


----------



## nancy d

Just a heads up; USBGA will accept ABGA papers but not the other way around.
If you get a blue in USBGA you will have a very short time to get that animal USBGA papers for the show points to count.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Well I don't have any usbga 

are usbga shows more common than abga


----------



## toth boer goats

I believe ABGA is more spread out there.

Good luck in the shows~!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep, we have both, but I like ABGA better.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Thanks Toth 

@ crossroads I really like your buck mr.rich  he's a big guy


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you! He is indeed


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

If I get captain jack I'm going to have my wife hold him just to make him look bigger lol

I didn't mean bigger than mr rich I just meant bigger in general lol


----------



## Tenacross

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Thanks hoosiershadow
> So basically a whole lot of showing will get a good looking goat ennobled?
> Do you have to show them at special abga shows?
> How do you know If you have an animal with previous show points?
> Can any percentage boer goat be ennobled or is it only fullblood?
> I imagine it is only available to fullbloods.


Purebreds can be ennobled as well. 
The ABGA website has info on every registered goat and it would show if a goat had points. Give me a name and I can look it up for you.
Bottom line, they have to be pretty good to be ennobled no matter how many shows you go to. Crossroads is one of my favorite goat people, but she is mistaken on the points thing. 3rd - 5th don't get points and 2nd only gets points if there is at least (I think) 11 goats in the class. 
I'm probably not dead accurate either. I will investigate.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

@tennacross 

Thank you please do investigate this is all very interesting to me


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh whoops. I guess I had that in my head from nationals. They do get points there for 1st through 6th. There has to be a certain amount of goats in the ring though for it to apply.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh and although % does can not become ennobled, they can become a "Doe Of Excellence" or DOE. I'm not exactly sure how that all works, but I think it is similar to ennoblement.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Okay so I tested out the animal inquiry and should show what shows they have been in what place they got and if they have any points accumulated. AWESOME!! 
I will be testing this on my does see if they have been shown before I owned them


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

So for example if I have a buck that wins first place he will win points for himself and his parents?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Cool! I love using the online search on ABGA! It is awesome!


----------



## Tenacross

OK...
# in class:
1-3 1st = 1pt
4-5 1st = 2pts
6-7 1st = 3pts
8-9 1st = 4pts
10 1st = 5pts
11-25 1st = 10pts, 2nd = 5pts
26-50 1st = 15pts, 2nd = 10pts, 3rd = 5pts.
51-100 1st = 20pts, 2nd = 15pts, 3rd = 10pts, 4th = 5pts
(it goes on, but you hardly ever see even 30 goats in a class)

Division Champ Points.
# in class:
1-25 Overall Grand = 3pts, Reserve = 1pt
26-50 Overall Grand = 5pts, Reserve = 2pts
51+ Overall Grand = 10pts, Reserve = 5pts

Overall Champion Points
# in class:
1-10 Grand = 5pts, Reserve = 2
11-25 Grand = 10, Reserve = 5
26-50 Grand = 15, Reserve =10
51-100 Grand = 20, Reserve = 15
101-175 Grand = 25, Reserve = 20
176+ Grand = 30, Reserve =25


----------



## Tenacross

NavaBoerFarm said:


> So for example if I have a buck that wins first place he will win points for himself and his parents?


Yes. But he has have two inspections for the points to count for ennoblement. For himself and his parents. They must be 10 months old to inspect. Most shows are two days and have a different judge each day with both performing inspections after the show.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Alright it's a tad complicated then. So he has to be reinspected after the show by the same judge and then he decides whether or not the points count towards the parents?


----------



## Tenacross

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Alright it's a tad complicated then. So he has to be reinspected after the show by the same judge and then he decides whether or not the points count towards the parents?


If he passes inspection twice, the points count, period. It is ridiculous at times because if a goat got points in a show, he *better* pass inspection. 
The thing is... the 10 month rule is the key. You could have already been
to tons of shows and racked up a lot of points before reaching 10 months. Bites and pigment can change as they get older. Pigment usually better, bites often worse. You often see people bring goats they didn't even enter just to get inspected, as technically if they can pass inspection, they can be ennobled by their offspring. Part of the inspections is to make money for the ABGA. They could simplify it for goats with points if they wanted to.


----------



## Tenacross

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh whoops. I guess I had that in my head from nationals. They do get points there for 1st through 6th. There has to be a certain amount of goats in the ring though for it to apply.


What I thought I knew was basically true, but I should have used the word "misleading" instead of "mistaken" as you are right, it is possible to get points for placing 3-6. It just usually doesn't apply.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

It's nice to know I have knowledgable boer goat people here in Washington 

Are there any major shows taking place in wa soon?


----------



## KymberLeAnn

I know there's the April Fools show, not exactly sure when & where that is.
I believe it's up near Olympia.


----------



## Tenacross

NavaBoerFarm said:


> It's nice to know I have knowledgable boer goat people here in Washington
> 
> Are there any major shows taking place in wa soon?


http://www.cascadebga.org/id8.html

http://www.cascadebga.org/id2.html


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

I'm going to bring home captain jack on Friday and I'm definitely planning to take him to the April fools show in Elensburg on April 20th 

I even put in vacation in advance


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

So what are some major things I should know about participating in a show?do I have to walk them around? Do I have to have a fancy trailer? Lol
I read the fees portion on the article so I have that. I know he should be trimmed and clipped and look neat. 
What am I missing?


----------



## 8566

sorry to jump in on this thread but I got confused with the points and inspections.

If a goat gets points before it is 10 months old and later gets an inspection and passes, does that goat get the points before it was 10 months old? If not, then showing a goat before 10 months is just for practice?

Inspections are done after all ABGA shows by the judge(s)? Is there a time limit between inspections since they need two? Or can I go to a dbl show and have the animal inspected by each judge on the same day?

thanks and sorry to jump in ... :crazy:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Cool Nava Boer Farm! We'll see ya there! We are planning on showing for Leaning Tree Boers and will be staying at a hotel around there. It will be fun to meet you!

If you would like, I may be able to show Jack for you. Only if you would like.  We love showing and that is what we'll be there to do!



LilBleatsFarm said:


> sorry to jump in on this thread but I got confused with the points and inspections.
> 
> If a goat gets points before it is 10 months old and later gets an inspection and passes, does that goat get the points before it was 10 months old? If not, then showing a goat before 10 months is just for practice?
> 
> Inspections are done after all ABGA shows by the judge(s)? Is there a time limit between inspections since they need two? Or can I go to a dbl show and have the animal inspected by each judge on the same day?
> 
> thanks and sorry to jump in ... :crazy:


Somebody correct me if I am wrong... but the way I understand it is, a goat cannot be inspected until it is 10 m/o. The points it accumulates before then are called unassigned points, which means the animal has points, but they don't count because he/she has not been inspected.

Most judges will do inspections after a show. Inspections are not necessarily after each and every show though. It is usually announced before a show that judge "so and so" will be doing inspections after the show. I think Mr. Rich had both his inspections done on the same day, by two different judges.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I may be able to help show you how to clip him too, although if Madison Fenton is there, she would be better at it probably! I can do does just fine. Still learning on bucks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

And then yes, after the goat is inspected, the points are counted towards its ennoblement.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

@ crossroads really so you can jump in and show for me!? That sounds good since I don't know what to do lol or how to show

So am I suppose to prep jack there or can I do it before I go? 

What is involved in "showing the goat"?


----------



## Tenacross

NavaBoerFarm said:


> @
> So am I suppose to prep jack there or can I do it before I go?


I like to bath my goats before I leave home. I can set up to use
hot water that way. I've yet to see hot water for bathing animals
at a fair grounds. Some people have their own propane heated water
to bath with at the show.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Okay so bath before going. got it  
What is a good soap to use? I've never bathed a goat before. 

Elensburg is about an hour and a half drive from where I live so will my truck and rack be good transport. I would like to avoid using our super heavy horse trailer lol


----------



## Tenacross

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Okay so bath before going. got it
> What is a good soap to use? I've never bathed a goat before.
> ol


I like the whitening shampoos that are dark purple/blue.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Unless we have other bucks to show, I'd be happy to show Jack for you.  

Yep that transportation should be just fine.  

For years we have used plain old dish soap. It gets them REALLY white and we never had skin irritation with it. We recently started using a more professional looking soap,  but I can't remember what it is called! It is purple and we bought it at the farm store in Chehalis.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

I found this I'm sure it will do the job lol

I don't have any clippers either. What's a good brand?


----------



## nancy d

The purple stuff has to be diluted in a bucket of water first. When first using it I didnt know, got pretty purple streaks. A little goes a long way.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Yeah wouldn't want purple streaks on a white goat lol


----------



## KymberLeAnn

We always used Dial dish soap for washing sheep,.. Works great on getting all the greasy lanolin smell out!


----------



## Dani-1995

I use straight whitening shampoo mixed with dawn dish liquid and a conditioner. I've used straight whitening too and never got purple streaks... I rub it into small areas really fast and make sure the goat is soaked all the way through the hair.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

NavaBoerFarm said:


> I don't have any clippers either. What's a good brand?


So any suggestions on clippers?


----------



## Dani-1995

NavaBoerFarm said:


> So any suggestions on clippers?


Andis ultraedge 2 speed is a great clipper! I love them... they stay cool and run quiet and smooth


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

@Dani I found one for $145 and wow that's expensive lol 

I like the reviews on it though 
Thanks for your opinion Dani


----------



## Dani-1995

NavaBoerFarm said:


> @Dani I found one for $145 and wow that's expensive lol
> 
> I like the reviews on it though
> Thanks for your opinion Dani


If you watch Jeffers you can sometimes get them for 125. Coupon codes help too! If your going to do a lot of clipping then they are well worth the money. I clip a lot so I wanted to have a nice set of.clippers that would last me. I've used mine for 3 years now and they're still.perfect... no problems at all!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Great. Ill be on the look out for a deal on those.


----------



## Tenacross

nancy d said:


> The purple stuff has to be diluted in a bucket of water first. When first using it I didnt know, got pretty purple streaks. A little goes a long way.


Hmm. I use it straight. A little *does* go a long way. I'm an overkill type of guy and I still have half a bottle from last year. Maybe the difference is the brand. I'll try and hunt my bottle down. I've never had it leave streaks
if lathered well and rinsed thoroughly. :coffee2:


----------



## nancy d

Tim Ive had my bottle for a few years. Course I never read directions. Shampoo is shampoo right? Enyhow was washing goats with Leslie one time. When she said to just put a few drops in a bucket & add water it was like 'Wow, this is how it's done".


----------



## smshooter515

Have you guys ever used Orvus? I love it for bathing any livestock. Its gentle and super lathering. I use that all over then ad some blueing un- concentrated. Let it sit for awhile for intense whitening. I learned this grooming dogs. I also love Andis two speed clippers.


----------



## KymberLeAnn

I think we used the orvus on our sheep too, works AMAZING!


----------



## Tenacross

nancy d said:


> Tim Ive had my bottle for a few years. Course I never read directions. Shampoo is shampoo right?


It sure is. I just like the purple stuff because it's fun.
Orvis is good soap.


----------

